# Western Plow Angle Problem



## outmanned (Jan 16, 2002)

I have an older cable Western Snow Plow. The plow will not angle left or right. I have checked the cables by looking in the rectangular box for disconnection. I also have bleeded and made sure the fluid level is changed and full. The plow goes up/down fine. But will not go left/right. I can move handle to right and manually turn the blade. Any ideas? Solenoid? Not sure how to check?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I am not totally farmilliar with Western cable plows but I seem to remember the cam that the cable attaches to in the pump has to be indexed correctly. You may want to do a search. If that doesn't turn up anything than try to post a thread in the new Western forum.


----------



## Doc L. (Dec 24, 2000)

Make sure your snap coupler connections for the hydraulic cylinders are fully seated. You may have rust/ice or some build up in there somewhere and they didn't seat all the way. Other than that it may be a frozen hydraulic cylinder on your plow. If the solenoid was working to raise the plow it should work with the angling part too. It likely is something simple you've just got to find it. If it isn't simple (as stated above) it's a problem in the power unit valving more than likely. Or maybe a frozen hydraulic line. You'd have to warm things up in that case and drain your fluid and replace it.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

You mention being able to move the handle to "right", what about left? If it only moves one way the control unit itself may be parts of the problem.

If you're careful, you can try disconnecting the cable at the powerpack and moving the lever manually - I stress CAREFUL!!! Be sure it's the correct cable you disconnect, and if the plow does angle when you move the lever, make certain you're not going to get pinned by it.

Checking the hydraulic quick-connects is a good point, had that problem on the boss' beater plow truck this fall. Meyer E-47, not a Western, but the same problem: Up/down but no left/right. Turned out to be the connector(s). With hindsight, it _should_ have been obvious: I've scrapped hydraulic quick-connects in better shape than those ones!


----------



## Cwlo1448 (Oct 15, 2001)

*Western Pump*

The traditional Western cable operated pump has two cables. The lift/lower valve has a square covering, and the angle valve has a triangular cover. Are you sure you opened the right cover?

When you move the joystick to angle, does the pump turn on?

Chris


----------



## outmanned (Jan 16, 2002)

I am pretty sure I checked the correct cable the one that goes into the power pack on the side of the motor. The blade does not move to the left either. I haven't replaced the hydraulic quick connects yet, that should be my next chore. When I move the handle left/right I can here the pump. I have taken the hoses off and checked for pressure at the little ball and it shoots hydraulic fluid all over the place. The hydraulics aren't bound because I can move the blade manually left to right.


----------



## Doc L. (Dec 24, 2000)

I'd still check those quick connects again just to make sure. They may look like they're on fine but could be hanging out just a fraction of an inch to create the problem you're having. Over the summer they could have gotten rust on them and feel tight upon installation. Make sure they are seated and locked properly, if not no fluid is going to be going through those lines. The coupling needs to be pushed on with the lock pulled back toward the hydraulic hose, if seated properly the locking mechanism should be able to lock in place and the hose won't be able to be pulled off for any reason. I don't know of a better way to describe it, but this may be your only problem. Clean up the male ends with some steel wool and shoot some penetrating oil in the female connections and twist and turn those locking mechanisms to get the rust build up out of them. You don't need to replace these fittings under normal cicumstances unless they've been dragged and ruined for some reason, however they will usually rust up and need cleaning from time to time especially when working in salty environments.


----------

